# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Backup Database Help

## cmorag23

Could you tell me how to make my backup files not overwrite each other?  Right now I have a job setup to run a backup everyday at 12am, but when I arrive in the morning there is just one file in the folder.  I want it to read like this (BUP_Master_12/11/07 12:00am, BUP_Master_12/12/2007 12:00am).  I want to see a file for everyday.  Anyone know what to do? (getdate???)

----------


## pdreyer

How do you start the backup, from unix cron?

Rename the files before the backup start
or
Have your script dump to different file names

----------


## mvb

Include date in file name so that file name will not be overwritten

----------

